# Dumaan habang nagpapahinga ka



## Seb_K

Hey guys.

How do I translate the whole of this phrase?

"Dumaan habang nagpapahinga ka ..."

I get the first part, it's like ... Dropped by while ... But I cannot get the last part. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cracker Jack

...you were resting.
...you were asleep.
...you were napping/taking a nap/having a nap.


----------



## Seb_K

Salamat po!


----------

